# Hiking with a 6 month old



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is hiking with my 6 month old gsd a good idea? I have a read a few places that too much exercise may be bad for them as it could hurt their joints and alter their growth? The hike would probably be about 1 to 1.5 miles, nothing serious. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my dogs younger than that were walking farther than that

I wouldn't do any mountain climbing, but hiking should be fine


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

We walk out 6 month old about two miles every day... Just no running, jumping down onto, or playing hard on concrete surfaces 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the responses.!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

Kimber, our 4 month old hikes just under 4 miles every morning before work and wants more.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama (who lived to be 14+) walked or hiked 4 to 6 miles a day from 10 weeks until she was well into her teens.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You get a chance to see this yet --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html

And my pups always hike for miles by 6 months old...


----------

